# In search of 2014 Diesel timing belt tools.



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

I searched the forum but could not find any links on timing belt tools. I own a VW TDI shop and tools and how to write ups are everywhere. Seems no one has done so for the diesel cruze. Also it does not seem there is much available for timing belt tools. If anyone has a link please share!! 

Thanks.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...3346-found-low-cost-timing-belt-tool-set.html


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks! I missed the link I guess when reading thru it the first time.


----------

